# Finishing Cherry with GF Arm R Seal



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm planning on trying out satin GF Arm-R-Seal for my pepper mill turning. For the application, I have had good success with a wipe-on approach and plan on doing the same. To maximize the Woodcraft sale this weekend, I do have a few questions I am hoping to get some guidance on:

Given that the project is cherry, would you recommend a coat of GF Seal-A-Cell first or should I jump straight to the Arm-R-Seal alone?
I am planning on putting on 2 coats, but am curious if I should consider more coats for a more durable finish.
For a wiping approach on Arm-R-Seal, have you found that thinning with mineral spirits is required? If so, what sort of ratio do you recommend?


----------



## wncguy (Jan 26, 2012)

I've used the satin Arm - R - Seal (no sealer) on most of my boxes. I've done several boxes with wood glue ups that include cherry, however, I should note the cherry did not have any figure to it. I typically wipe on 4 coats. You can check my projects to see some examples.

Been happy with the results.

One thing I've found is that be careful not to use the ARS from the can, put what you think you'll need into another container, then don't contaminate the ARS by pouring unused finish back in the can. Next I float (carefully spray) some ultra duster into the can before closing. 
I think I can post a link to a post I did a while back…

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/61070


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

> I ve used the satin Arm - R - Seal (no sealer) on most of my boxes. I ve done several boxes with wood glue ups that include cherry, however, I should note the cherry did not have any figure to it. I typically wipe on 4 coats. You can check my projects to see some examples.
> 
> Been happy with the results.
> 
> ...


Very nice. I'm curious about your application approach; brush or wipe? It also sounded like you used it without thinning?


----------



## wncguy (Jan 26, 2012)

Wipe. No thinning. I've found it's pretty "thin" right out of the can. 
Over time the used can might require some thinner (I think it's mineral oil that's recommended by GF) as I've seen it can be a little more viscous.


----------



## JohnDi (Jun 23, 2014)

I use an old T-Shirt and wipe on. Have never been disappointed with Arm-R-Seal satin on cherry.








http://i1298.photobucket.com/albums/ag52/johndi1/b7f1b78a7504f62d0bd46d86b046d5dc_zps1f4e3ee4.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]


----------



## Domer (Mar 8, 2009)

I use Amr-R-Seal on about everything I finish. I have occasionally used Watco under the Arm-R-Seal to even out the color and then top it with the Arm-R-Seal. Lately, I have just used the Arm-R-Seal with good results.

I apply it with paper rags from Home Depot. I find them to have less lint than old T-Shirts. I spread the rags on the floor to dry overnight before tossing them.

I always use at least 3 thin coats on what ever I am finishing If I want a particularly durable finish or if for some reason, I have had to sand out an area, I have used up to 5 coats.

Usually, I buy it in the plastic gallon containers and pour it into small plastic glasses to apply. I put the left over Arm-R-Seal back in the plastic container and squeeze the container so there is little to no air at the top. I have never had a problem with the Arm-R-Seal going bad with this method. I think it works better than buying it in quarts. Less expensive and less waste.

Domer


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

I've had a chance to use the Arm-R-Seal and will have to say, I am truly a believer in it now. So far, I've put on 4 coats and it definitely lives up to the "hype". The biggest benefit, is the fact that it has such a low odor, that I was able to do the wiping application in my basement without stinking up the entire house. Not to say that I will be applying it non-stop in-doors, but it is still nice to have the option.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

Do not use a sealer typically with Maple or Cherry.

I use coffee filters to wipe it on. No lint, good size, and cheap. Really keeps me from applying too much at one time.

The fewer the coats I can get away with on a project, the better. I feel it leaves a more original color to the wood.


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

Coffee filters.. hmm. that's a good idea. Going to have to try that one. I have been experimenting with arm-r-seal and so far have found that taking a folded up wiping cloth (sold at Home Depot under that name) and placing it in an old pair of my wife's nylons and cutting and tying the end off, gives a wonderfully smooth, lint free even finish. *Note the nylon/wiping cloth pad per se is smaller than handball and larger than golf ball.


----------

